# Expat Escape Weekend!



## dtrojan07 (May 20, 2010)

1st Annual EXPAT Escape!
Jeddah Saudi Arabia
Dates: July 27 to July 29
3- days and 2 nights accommodations 
ALL Expats, wives, kids and friends are welcome. Space is limited.
7/27 Check in-  Evening pool party and BBQ
7/28 Charter fishing/diving 12hrs on the Red Sea
7/29 Check out – rest on your own.

The Pro 48 Jet Boat Private charter





Included in your Charter are:
Captain and Crew
Divemaster (if required)
Weight belts
Hot and Cold Drinks *
Standard Safety Equipment     



Leave 8:00 AM for morning fishing 
Afternoon Snorkeling and Diving
Evening return and ship board BBQ

COST Based on 16 people DBL occupancy max is 22 people on boat - 750 SAR per person
Price and date subject to change.
Included hotel, boat charter, boat BBQ and beverages and more!
Fishing, dive rental will be extra prices below.
SCUBA divers must have C-Card.

For more info Contact Doug at dtrojan07@gmail.com :excl:

Here is your chance to meet and network with other Expat Medics from Riyadh and Jeddah
Why air all the dirty laundry here when you can meet face to face and enjoy a day fishing, diving and BBQ on the Red Sea with good people! Obyas not needed!:excl:h34r::excl::excl:


----------

